# cant find mushroom compost anywhere!!!!!



## dankbud420 (Jan 29, 2008)

I cant find anywhere online to buy mushroom compost. if any one has any info i would reall appreciate it


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 29, 2008)

did you try mushroompeople.com???


----------



## dankbud420 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya and its not there eather


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2008)

try www.mushbox.com , not cheap because its for fungi, ya no what I mean


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 6, 2008)

dankbud420 said:
			
		

> I cant find anywhere online to buy mushroom compost. if any one has any info i would reall appreciate it


 

wasnt sure if u found what ur looking for, i had bought some mushroom compost a lil while ago.. and i got it a home depot i think.. 20 lbs bag or so, it was a decent size bag.. for like 1 dollar or 2.. good deal.. i got 5 bags in the other room.. not even using it.. u can try walmart or menards.. if u got it..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

home depot, lowes, ace hardware, morgans, any garden supply should have it if not make them order it


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 7, 2008)

really ive never seen it at any of those store's probley just not lookin hard enough


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 7, 2008)

dankbud420 said:
			
		

> really ive never seen it at any of those store's probley just not lookin hard enough


 
I think i found it while i was on my way out to the garden center, right by the doors.. but i found the actual shelf in the garden center. ( garden center is outside) BTW and look where the soil is... if u dont see it, then they must not have it.. 

or ask where is your bags of composte... and they should give u a general idea.. 

i got a heck of a deal, i think it was on sale.. $1.00-$2.00 each so i got 5 or so.. lol


----------

